# O2 oxygen sensor failure.



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a O2 sensor go out at 7000 miles. Tooke them 10 days to get the part but I had a different code, don't remember what it is off the top of my head but they replaced it and the CEL went away. Seems to be a common problem with low mileage Diesels.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Issue seems to be with the Bosch made oxygen sensors. There are issues with the Duramax engines throwing these codes too. Additives can cause premature wear on the sensor. Also, you have to take into account the fact that the NOX sensors where really the only needed sensors and had plenty of time for development. Def and DPF is relatively new to our vehicles.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Certainly not good, but at least they are over nighting the part to you. Hopefully it isn't the additives causing premature wear. All I use is a lubricity enhancer, and in the winter will be putting the one with anti-gel in it as well. More than likely just junk parts by Bosch. I used to exclusively use their parts on my vehices, but anymore have gone to other brands as there quality has gone away in recent years it seems.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I picked her up tonight and all seems well. At least the part was in stock, and not a long wait.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

replaced three in 24,000 miles


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> replaced three in 24,000 miles


Wow. Do you know the assembly date of your car?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there Su8pack1,

We're sorry to hear that you experienced this failure in your Cruze. Please feel free to follow up with us when the repairs are complete. We'd love to hear your feedback. Also if any other help is needed please don't hesitate to contact us!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## petrymom2 (Aug 24, 2014)

I just spent my lunch hour today at the Chevy dealer near work. I was on my way home and the indicator light came on. Had to wait for it to get put on the computer and found out that it was the heated O2 sensor. They reset the light and now it's a waiting game. GM needs to analyse it if it happens again. 6700 miles on the car. Hoping this isn't a recurring issue.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

welcome to the P0133 club


----------

